# More MJ



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jackson's last words as he was being rushed to hospital ........Is there 
any room in the children's ward?'

Reports of Michael Jackson dying are incorrect. He was caught in the 
children's ward having a stroke.

Michael Jackson's manager has cancelled all upcoming dates. One is Thomas 
aged 9. Another is Dylan aged 6.

Apparently Michael Jackson died picking his nose. Doctors said they 
couldn't blame it on the sunshine or the moonlight. They blamed it on 
the boogie.

Jockeys at tomorrows Flemington meeting will wear black armbands out of 
respect for Jacko who successfully rode more 3 year olds than anyone in 
living memory

MJ's Family have consented and given Michael's body away to Lego...He 
will be melted down so that little boys all over the world can continue 
to play with him

Early reports are that the Hospital does not know what to do with the 
body as plastic recycling is not collected until next Thursday.

At the autopsy they found children's underwear strapped to his upper 
arm. According to his doctors it is just a patch, he's been trying to 
quit for a while.

Conformation just came through that Michael Jackson died of food 
poisoning apparently he ate some 12 year old nuts...

Michael Jackson didn't have a heart attack he was found drowned in his 
pool! Cause no one would throw him a boy...

Out of respect McDonalds have released the McJackson burger 50 year old 
meat between 10 year old buns...

Michael Jackson is not being buried he is being melted down and turned 
into toys so kids can play with him 4 a change...

Whats the difference between jacko and disney films? Kids will continue 
to be touched by disney films for years to come.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Breaking news - part of Jacko's will has been leaked. He is leaving his address book to Gary Glitter.. :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Breaking news - part of Jacko's will has been leaked. He is leaving his address book to Gary Glitter.. :lol:


lol........pmsl


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Breaking news - part of Jacko's will has been leaked. He is leaving his address book to Gary Glitter.. :lol:


oh no thats a mental one.... :lol:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

R6B TT said:


> Michael Jackson didn't have a heart attack he was found drowned in his
> pool! Cause no one would throw him a boy...


How could that be? The man was 86% plastic, he'd float!!
LOOOOL


----------

